# Relocate Battery/Register Swap?



## SpecR (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi
I'm wondering if there are any good guides on how to relocate the battery to the trunk of my '91 240SX (canadian, manual if it matters)?

As well, how would i go about registering a SR20DET swap when/if i go about doing one?
Thanks for any help, i'll be honest, i'm a :newbie: lol
Evan


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

You don't register an SR20DET swap, well...I guess it depends from state to state. For example, if you do it in California, its illegal. While if you do it in Oregon, so as long as the engine you put in your car passes the emissions set standard for your vehicle (passenger vehicle) then you can have a v12 Lamborghini motor as long as it emites the same amount of pollutants as a passenger car; or if you're from Florida then you just don't have emissions testing at all. Check with your state laws to find out whether an engine swap is possible.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

Any Idea where to go about checking on those laws? should I just google it or what?


----------



## SpecR (Jul 1, 2006)

alright, and do you know anythign about canadian regulations?

Bullet23 - google and or state websites if they have them... not if they do sure haha if all else fails just ask the police department


----------

